# bcy 452x for recurves?



## unclejane (Jul 22, 2012)

I've made a couple 452X strings for my Win&Win oly recurve and it works fine. 8125G is ever so slightly lighter in weight, but to be honest, I doubt you'll be able to tell any difference until you start shooting really lightweight arrows or using really high poundages. And even then the only consequence is probably just going to be how loud the bow is. Whoopdie doo lol.....

So if you have spools of it all over the place, by all means use it on your oly recurve. 

I use 8125G mainly because I have two spools of it....

LS


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

452X used to be considered bad for recurves. I had always used it until I had a string maker refuse to make me one for my recurve. I allowed him to make a D97 string, and I liked it. Now I make my own strings and use D97 and 8125G. From what I have heard, 452X is okay for modern recurves. I figure since there are good alternatives, I will not take a chance, especially since I do not see a benefit to 452X when I shoot it. I still have a few store bought 452X strings that I use on some of my setups.


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

I bought two new Martins in 2010 and called them to see what strings were shipped with them. They said "a proprietary version of 452". 

So, Martin was using them recently on their stickbows. 

I, like Mr. Thoreau, also make my own strings with D97 (or dacron). I also use D97 on my Oly rig and like it, but there are many others here that will guide you to perhaps a more efficient Oly string. I'm not that serious in that department, so haven't sprung for specific Oly string materials as per the pros.


----------



## swagpiratex (Apr 8, 2012)

I shoot 452X on my recurve, and don't think it really matters. Then again, I might change my mind as I break in my Angel Majesty string more.


----------



## jimmybassin (Apr 8, 2006)

how many strans are you making them? i do 20 for my compounds and 14-16 with dynafight 97 for the recurves. no clue what i can get away with using 452x on recurves


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

It is very harsh so some limbs will not like it. 24 strands is pretty much the norm with it.

It wouldn't be my first choice, or 2. 3. 4. or 5th, truth to be told, but some people like it. 8125 (8125g or 8190 nowadays) and angel majesty are the norm more or less.


----------

